# TTS Exhaust Tip replacement



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi,

I know that there's been some discussion on this topic, but after getting a quote from Audi to replace all four 'chrome' tips (approx £400), I've been wondering about alternatives. so:

1. Do the current tips come off without sawing or using any special 'weapons'?
2. If they do come off, is the steel pipe that they slip on to oval or round? If round, what diameter?
3. Has anyone taken the original tips off and replaced them? What with? I quote fancy some 'akropovic' type tips but most seem to fit on a round steel pipe.
4. Can the 'old' tips be re-chromed and put back on for a reasonable amount of money?

Thanks in advance.

Ian.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

1. Do the current tips come off without sawing or using any special 'weapons'?
They just screw off (underneath)

2. If they do come off, is the steel pipe that they slip on to oval or round? If round, what diameter?
Round.. Measure when 1. are off

3. Has anyone taken the original tips off and replaced them? What with? I quote fancy some 'akropovic' type tips but most seem to fit on a round steel pipe.
Audi have replaced mines twice under warranty

4. Can the 'old' tips be re-chromed and put back on for a reasonable amount of money?
You can get them rechromed.. I was quoted £100 for all 4 as Audi ones are not good quality - They start to flake/feel within months of ownership.. You can prolong their lives by NOT driving in Dynamic.


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

jhoneyman said:


> 1. Do the current tips come off without sawing or using any special 'weapons'?
> They just screw off (underneath)
> 
> 2. If they do come off, is the steel pipe that they slip on to oval or round? If round, what diameter?
> ...


At present I am in battle with Edinburgh Auid to replace mine - sooted and cracked.
They said no - then offered some 'industrial' cleaning fluid (does it say in owners manual to clean car with industrial products ??) - which then they subsequently gave to someone else - typical uselessness of Edinburgh Audi.
Case raised with Audi UK - who so - not covered under warranty - but will try to convince useless Edinburgh Audi to replace as good will.


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Interesting Audi won't replace mine under warranty! And my warranty is out at the end of the month. I was just trying to get it sorted before it was out and maybe they know that.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Any good exhaust specialist will be able to make you some amazing tips, chrome, stainless, whatever

I can recommend these guys if you're anywhere near the midlands.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/TRPtuning/


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

blaird03 said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Do the current tips come off without sawing or using any special 'weapons'?
> ...


i'm with them and have had lots of issues with other warranty repairs. Perhaps they tried to sweeten me with replacements.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

When I bought my car recently from Audi, I mentioned the corrosion on the tips (probably a week or so after buying it) and they told me this would be sorted but then they came back to me to say 'no', the Warranty person had checked them and its down to salts on the road, wear and tear - not even a contribution (after lashing a hard earned £35k out on it!). They have quoted £55 each for the parts. I will no doubt end up doing them myself or get them re-chromed.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Guys, what about stainless steel tips? these wont rust will they?

For example:


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I was thinking something like this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-X-UNIV...rentrq:f1cefef91680ab6771b75414fff08ded|iid:1

for a change (and no polishing), but not sure...and need to check the size...


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Not sure if you can just buy the tips but ABT look nice (Richter Sport at Milton Keynes) and so would quicksilver assuming they do them. Armytrix do nice tips but doubt you can buy without their expensive exhaust system.

Having seen the Abramovich ha ha! ones on the RS6 those don't look very good, especially the large and visible fixing bracket.

It's a shame Audi don't make these parts with quality materials and manufacture. Same applies to RS owners.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

You guys really need to tear these dealers a new one. I got fobbed off when I first complained about my exhaust tips, so I then politely told them I wasn't asking, I was telling :x They soon got the message and they then replaced all four under warranty. No way, ever, would I have accepted anything less and nor should you. On a separate thread, you'll see that others have had their tips replaced under warranty as well.

Alternatively, if you want a different look, you can pay to get them black powder coated. There's a company in Huntingdon (Pristine Automotive) that'll do it. Send them your tips and they'll have them back in a few days to you. The tips just unscrew and slide off, very easy to remove... thinking of having mine done if/when they start to pit again, which they will.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Might take mine off and shove them in the dishwasher to see how clean I can get them.

If they still look shite then I'm sure BCS would be able to sort something.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Does anyone know the diameter of the exhaust tailpipe to which the tips attach?

Mark P - you said they unscrew, where do they unscrew (physically unscrew the tips anticlockwise or are there screws underneath to unscrew and slide tips off?)
I di like the chrome loo but seriously considering stainless as they will last much longer.

I did find a company that does re-chroming. Basically you post your tips to them, all done online.

Akrapovic look good too but I want the traditional look.

JB


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

How about having them ceramic coated?


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

I did remove mine. No screws, just pull. In one case it was a bit of struggle and generally some prying is sometimes needed on those sharp teeth / springs. Pipes just as tips are oval and a standard, non-oem replacement may not work.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Yes mine have clips too. I could find no screws and the steel pipe inside is oval.

So I guess they'll need to come off and be rechromed. Any recommendations?

Ian.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Chroming may cost more than the tips...


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

What about these guys?

http://www.ashfordchroming.com/rechromi ... e-exhausts


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Thanks - sent them photos of my tips and asked for a quote to rechrome all four.

Ian.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

I bet we could get a group discount!

I would be interested in knowing what they quote if you don't mind sharing Ian.

I found two perfect ones on Ebay for £36 so snapped them up so need to get two sorted/re-chromed.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Quotes are

£520 to rechrome from the folks in Kent
£370 for the same locally but not the same provenance of auto rechroming

Final quote from Audi to remove old, supply, fit and 24 month guarantee £348.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I got mine replaced foc after I picked up my 2 month old TTS and only gave them 4 stars for car presentation, They cost £44 each and took a few weeks to arrive. They pull off but can be difficult, you can see the spring clips in the photo I took...
I've been cleaning mine regularly will Silvo and nearly 2 years later they are still ok...


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

So re-chroming is not a viable option at those rates.
New would be the way to go but I understand they are on backorder.

Silvo sounds like the way to go - how do you clean them Dino, with a pad or cloth and plenty of elbow grease?


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

I came to similar conclusions - re-chroming I was offered would land at c.a. 300€.
I'll keep on chasing audi to do it under warranty - so far it was no-go.
Alternative is to try chroming as DIY job (*) or painting it black...

* = I have a proper, safe electrolyte, that proved to do very well...but it needs to go nickel or copper surface, which means I need to create intermediate coat, that proved quite challenging for now...still work in progress


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Audi will not replace under warranty for me.
Edinburgh Audi will not replace as goodwill gesture.
However Audi UK given me £250 for other issues with Edinburgh Audi.
Form Audi UK customer service email ---

"I requested a quotation for you and can confirm each side to be replaced, the RRP is 117.00 GBP including VAT."


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

jonnieb2018 said:


> So re-chroming is not a viable option at those rates.
> New would be the way to go but I understand they are on backorder.
> 
> Silvo sounds like the way to go - how do you clean them Dino, with a pad or cloth and plenty of elbow grease?


Silvo comes in a tin containing a wadding material soaked in some chemical so you just tear a bit off and scrub hard, once you are sure it is clean, let it dry then buff off. I would recommend doing this every week to prevent the blacks bit building up which are more difficult to shift.
Silvo used to be called Duraglit and I remember using it to keep my bike rims and spokes clean when I was a kid...


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

I'm still confused to how I remove them! Pull or twist?

I've previously used a company called camcoat to paint tips so I'll probably use them again to paint them black.

"we apply two coats 1. our HHBK base-coat followed by either 2. BHK top-coat (for a Black Satin finish) or 2. TurboX Black & HHC top-coat (for a semi-gloss Black finish)"

Cost was about £150 and I was very happy with the work.


----------



## WL80 (Jul 10, 2018)

Pull>twist>curse>pull>twist...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

jonnieb2018 said:


> Does anyone know the diameter of the exhaust tailpipe to which the tips attach?
> 
> Mark P - you said they unscrew, where do they unscrew (physically unscrew the tips anticlockwise or are there screws underneath to unscrew and slide tips off?)
> I di like the chrome loo but seriously considering stainless as they will last much longer.
> ...


I checked yesterday with the guy I spoke to who does the black ceramic coating, he said they pull/twist off, no screws apparently. He'd previously mentioned screws or that could be me not hearing him right :lol: Might get mine done at some point, but right now the new ones supplied under warranty are holding up and look immaculate still. I suspect the mild winter and lack of salt on the roads is a contributing factor... I'm cleaning them weekly with Gtechniq metal polish and then coating them with Poor Boys wheel wax, but I know from experience that they'll start to pit no matter what I do, as Audi have decided to use the cheapest manufacturer they can for this part and in the process, quality/longevity has been lost... much like putting crap Hankooks on S and RS models...


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

WL80 said:


> Pull>twist>curse>pull>twist...


Ha Ha, that will be about right WL!

Yes I remember Mum using Duraglit some years back.

Is this the stuff Dino?:-


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

jonnieb2018 said:


> WL80 said:
> 
> 
> > Pull>twist>curse>pull>twist...
> ...


Yep that's the stuff, it readily available from many places including super markets...


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Does anyone know if you have to order 2 x 8S0253826 and 2 x 8S0253825 tips or are they all identical shape etc, does it matter which side they go on?
JB


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

jonnieb2018 said:


> Does anyone know if you have to order 2 x 8S0253826 and 2 x 8S0253825 tips or are they all identical shape etc, does it matter which side they go on?
> JB


I think there are left and right ones as the ends are angled. I still have my old set but they are in my garage at home and I'm at work now. I thinks they have the part numbers etc stamped into them so if you put on wrong side this info will point up rather than down....I took some photos or mine off I'll have a search for them later...


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

I'll share the part numbers off the invoice when I get mine done tomorrow. Ian.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Thanks guys


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

+VAT.


----------



## Energie80 (Mar 8, 2019)

So is there any to replace them with third party tips?
I would love to have carbon ones


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Energie80 said:


> So is there any to replace them with third party tips?
> I would love to have carbon ones


I think that unless you can get ones that are the same shape as the exhaust pipes (which I doubt as I've been looking for some time), the only way would be to replace the rear box for a custom one with new tips eg Miltek.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

ABT do them but not sure you can just get the tips. Try Richer Sport at Milton Keynes.


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Managed to get 4 OEM tips off ebay for just under £100 so happy days.

Now how do you get the old ones off and what is the hole in the tip for (some form of hook to pry them off?)

Is it a WL says pull/twist/curse!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Its a shame you cant do this with the RS - no tips its all one piece


----------



## jonnieb2018 (Nov 15, 2018)

Spotted this vide on how to remove the tips!






As Im replacing, I have an old oil filter removal tool so will give it a go!


----------



## TTCW17 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi Tim, Anything For Sale must be in the Market Place of which you have access, with a price, so post removed.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

If your car is still under Warranty, God knows why you'd be putting your hands in your pockets - just get Audi to replace them. The tips corroded on the TTS I previously owned, so I took it into Cambridge Audi, they replaced all four under warranty. No fuss at all


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Mr GTS said:


> If your car is still under Warranty, God knows why you'd be putting your hands in your pockets - just get Audi to replace them. The tips corroded on the TTS I previously owned, so I took it into Cambridge Audi, they replaced all four under warranty. No fuss at all


Exactly that.. I was in the same position and got 4 for free.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

jhoneyman said:


> Mr GTS said:
> 
> 
> > If your car is still under Warranty, God knows why you'd be putting your hands in your pockets - just get Audi to replace them. The tips corroded on the TTS I previously owned, so I took it into Cambridge Audi, they replaced all four under warranty. No fuss at all
> ...


That's good to hear 

I get the impression this can be Dealer dependant, as I've previously had issues with corroding centre caps on an RS4 I owned many moons ago - dealer wouldn't replace under warranty - so I went to a different dealer and they did. Guess who got my next car order... if you're getting pushback on replacement under warranty, I'd try another dealer and also remind them that customer loyalty comes at a price.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

I've been quoted £30 +VAT to get them powder coated. I just need to get them off now. Wish me luck!


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

All done:










I managed to get the tips off by pushing very very hard on the clips from the rear (they can be sharp!) and wiggling them off. It took a long time for the first one, and a few puncture wounds later and they were all off. Reattaching them was just a case of making sure the clips were straight and sliding them back on.

Picture taken in low light after a 10 mile drive to make sure they didn't rattle, and all is fine. Hopefully they'll be more durable now.


----------

